# Tiny white specks on frozen vacuum sealed snack sticks



## JHC (May 9, 2018)

About 4 months ago I made some snack sticks, vacuum sealed and froze a few packs for storage.  I go to thaw some out and notice these tiny white specks all over the snack sticks - in all of the packages.  I've been thinking it is a mold of some sort however I wouldn't have thought mold would grow on vacuum sealed, frozen snack sticks.  Anyone have any ideas as to what this is and if it's OK to eat?  Thanks.


----------



## weev (May 9, 2018)

Kind of crazy. 
Someone with knowledge on this will answer


----------



## crazymoon (May 10, 2018)

JHC, Looks like the salt is coming out of your sticks but that shouldn't be happening if they were frozen the whole time??


----------

